# How do I separate takes in Reaper?



## sexybacon (Jan 16, 2013)

Like they are grouped together on one lane, but I want to be able to seperate them from each other


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jan 16, 2013)

Cut tool


----------



## ThrustTony (Jan 16, 2013)

click on the track to highlight it and make sure the cursor is where you want to cut, then press s


----------



## AntonioPetrole (Jan 16, 2013)

sexybacon said:


> Like they are grouped together on one lane, but I want to be able to seperate them from each other



the multitake feature is one I have never bothered really learning/using. That being said you can just right click and select explode all takes in place and it will ungroup them. They will just be layered which you can just move them around and delete the ones you don't want. I always record on a separate track


----------



## chocolatePETE (Jan 16, 2013)

Sounds like "S" will work but just in case you have multiple tracks grouped together, select all the hit "G" to ungroup what you need ungrouped


----------

